# Outlook 2003 / Vista - can't change timezone



## Terryheath_uk (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi

I bought a new Dell laptop this week and it has Vista! Amongst many problems one annoying one is that the time zone in outlook is now wrong (so my calendar is all messed up). When I try to change it I get the message 'You do not have permission to change the current time zone. Your changes will be undone'.

I don't know if it's related to the following issue, but for some reason every time I launch Outlook (or any other Office 2003 app) it asks me to accept the licence agreement.

Please help! Thanks
Terry


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Terry and welcome to TSF :wave:
Are you an administrator on your computer?


----------



## Terryheath_uk (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi - yes I am.
Terry


----------



## Terryheath_uk (Jun 8, 2007)

... seems I fixed it myself. I switched OFF user account control (which I assume is new to Vista) in the user accounts control panel. Seems OK now.
Terry


----------

